# Tight Lines Sheepshead Tournament



## Cornflake789 (Oct 10, 2008)

Hope to see a lot of you register so I can have more prize money :tt2:


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Bring it on!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

I'll be in it for sure!


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Its on!!


----------



## usafeod509 (Nov 27, 2012)

Signed up yesterday! A few more days and it is game on!!!


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

Did they have a sheepshead tournament one last year ?
I'd like to know what it might take to win.


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Emerald Ghost said:


> Did they have a sheepshead tournament one last year ?
> I'd like to know what it might take to win.


I'm thinking 8-9 lbs


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

Tight Lines didn't do one last year, but im with Caddy Yakker, it should take one around 9 lbs to place... Have seen an abundance of 5 lbers this year already....


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

Plenty of 5 pounders is correct, what is your personal best on Sheepies guys?


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

I caught a 24" last year that weighted about 8# or so


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

looking forward to it , going to be a fun one for sure . but i'm thinking it's going to take a 11-12lber to even place.we have some huge sheeps around here , florida record is somethiing like 17 pounds , but we catch a couple 10-12#ers every year . Hopefully this year though good luck to all , and lets go wear out Johns scale for this one


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

recess said:


> looking forward to it , going to be a fun one for sure . but i'm thinking it's going to take a 11-12lber to even place.we have some huge sheeps around here , florida record is somethiing like 17 pounds , but we catch a couple 10-12#ers every year . Hopefully this year though good luck to all , and lets go wear out Johns scale for this one


I looked it up and the largest ever is 15.2 lbs for Florida (caught in Homasassa in '81) according to the record book but Alabama is only 12.15 lbs caught in Spanish Fort back in 2001. 

Florida Saltwater Records
Alabama Saltwater Records

I really hope we do so good we break the records.


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

EmeraldGhostJr said:


> I looked it up and the largest ever is 15.2 lbs for Florida (caught in Homasassa in '81) according to the record book but Alabama is only 12.15 lbs caught in Spanish Fort back in 2001.
> 
> Florida Saltwater Records
> Alabama Saltwater Records
> ...


Sorry wasnt speaking of IGFA records , i know of a couple over 15# here in florida and some true studs caught commerically . here is one caught over in Jax that should have smashed it. but i'm with you i hope we all break some records.
http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11252/florida-angler-eats-new-state-record-fish/


----------



## EmeraldGhostJr (Aug 21, 2012)

recess said:


> Sorry wasnt speaking of IGFA records , i know of a couple over 15# here in florida and some true studs caught commerically . here is one caught over in Jax that should have smashed it. but i'm with you i hope we all break some records.
> http://forshorefishing.blogs.theledger.com/11252/florida-angler-eats-new-state-record-fish/


Ah gotcha Recess, dear lord that's a big fish! I wonder if he was fishing for Reds with that setup. Would love to get something somewhat close to that, or even someone else in the tourney.


----------

